# BOLENS Model 850



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

I have a Question for you Bolens Guys.
Have any of you ever seen a BOLENS 850 rigged up so that you can put the dirt blade on the front and the tiller on the back at the same time and operate them both?
I've done a lot of grading and leveling with that set up.


----------



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

With any set-up like you describe, the limiting factor is how you pick up the attachment. As an example, Hydro-Speed made an attachment for early tubeframes (600, 800, 900) that was a blade combo that could be mounted rear or mid or front, depending on the mixing of attachment parts. In its normal form, it used the same lifting mechanism as for the mower deck. This would keep you from using a tiller with it, because the tiller also needed to use that same lifting mechanism.

They also made a different set-up to add to the tractor for the same blade that provided a different way to pick up the blade. Then you could use a tiller with it.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LPBOLENS _ With any set up like you describe, the limiting factor is how you pick up the attachment.
> ================ [/B]


******************************
I simply modified the blade and the tiller lift links to connect to the pin on the mower deck lifting mechanism.
The attachment lift lever lifts and lowers both the blade and the tiller.


----------



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

lb59, I assume you mean raise or lower both at the same time. The Hydro-Speed deal allowed you to control them separately, but it did mean that you had this whole other lifting mechanism attached to the side of the tractor.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I had a blade on the front of my old 600 and as I remember after plowing snow my arm hurt pretty bad. I can't imagine picking up the plow blade and a tiller on the same grunt!:dazed:


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LPBOLENS _
> *lb59, I assume you mean raise or lower both at the same time. The Hydro-Speed deal allowed you to control them separately, but it did mean that you had this whole other lifting mechanism attached to the side of the tractor. *


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
When you lift one it lowers the other one.
Picture a teeter-totter with a dirt blade on one end and a tiller on the other end. 
Like I said I've done quite a bit of grading and leveling with the set up.

It sure beats attaching the tiller to do the tilling then removing the tiller and attaching the blade to move the tilled up dirt then taking off the blade and reattaching the tiller to till again then taking off the tiller to install the blade again to move the loose dirt again.
I got tired of repeating this process over and over and over again and again so I made the modifications so I could leave both implements on the tractor and do both operations without the hassle of constantly playing musical attachments. 

I don't have much need for the set up now that I have a second Bolens 850.
I simply put the front blade on the 1966 Bolens and Installed the tiller on 1967 Bolens.
Now all I have to do to go back and forth between tilling and grading is hop off one Bolens onto the other Bolens.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> * I can't imagine picking up the plow blade and a tiller on the same grunt!:dazed: *


*******
BE dazed no more!

The teeter-totter effect acts as a counter balance making it easer to lift them than it is with just one of them on the tractor.
This was a side benefit I never expectd when i made the Mods.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lb59 _
> ********
> BE dazed no more!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explaination. I would love to see some pics of this mod. Maybe it would motivate me into getting the old 600 running again!:tractorsm


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> * I would love to see some pics of this mod. *


My problem is I don't know how to post pictures.
Wish I did as they are numerous times I've wished I could post pictures or sketches.


----------

